# 27" Conversion Neck for RG1527M



## simonXsludge (Apr 9, 2011)

hey fellas.

i'm on a modding-spree at the moment and would like to upgrade my brand new RG1527M. i'm really loving the guitar so far, despite the non-matching headstock and, to some extend, the scale length. not to mention the stock pups, but that's another story.

i've been getting in touch with ET Guitars and been chatting with ernie a bit. the price they're asking for seems reasonable to me, i like the options they're offering and think that this would take the guitar to the next level and make it easily playable in F, which my band is tuning to for some of our songs. now i'm very close to pull the trigger on this.

here are the basic specs:

neck construction: 3-piece, 27" conversion neck
neck timber: maple w/ purpleheart reinforcement
neck profile: ibanez universe
fretboard: quilted maple
frets: 24 stainless steel jumbo frets
fretboard binding: white
inlays: small white offset dots
headstock: reverse
headstock finish: white w/ black ibanez logo

what do you guys think?

i am loving the feel of the stock neck, but i could just keep it and use it for another future project i have in mind for a while already.


----------



## adrock (Apr 9, 2011)

mmmm, do it!!! the quilted maple fretboard with white binding is gonna look AMAZING against the white body 

and if you don't use the 1527 neck for another project, it could easily be sold on here or evilBay...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm no 27" scale fan, but those specs look delicious.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 9, 2011)

If you happen to get a spare neck, send it to me!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 9, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm no 27" scale fan, but those specs look delicious.


i'm still a little torn between 26.5 and 27, to be honest. i find 26.5 to be very comfortable to play, but i do like the extra tension of 27".


----------



## MaxStatic (Apr 10, 2011)

After playing my 26.5 a lot recently and then going back to a 25.5 or even 24.75, I don't even notice the difference anymore. My point is once you get past the initial "Ohh this feels weird" you can adjust back and forth no problem. If you dig the tension, go with the 27.


----------



## darren (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably the easiest thing to do is go 27.016" scale, which is exactly one fret longer than 25.5" at the nut end. Have it made so the 25th fret is exactly where the 24th currently is, and the bridge and pickups can stay where they are.


----------



## Swyse (Apr 12, 2011)

darren said:


> Probably the easiest thing to do is go 27.016" scale, which is exactly one fret longer than 25.5" at the nut end. Have it made so the 25th fret is exactly where the 24th currently is, and the bridge and pickups can stay where they are.



A capo away from 25.5 brilliant


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2011)

i decided to go for abalone offset dots instead of white ones and the headstock will have a white binding as well.



darren said:


> Probably the easiest thing to do is go 27.016" scale, which is exactly one fret longer than 25.5" at the nut end. Have it made so the 25th fret is exactly where the 24th currently is, and the bridge and pickups can stay where they are.


that sounds like a cool idea and i just dropped ernie at ET guitars a mail and asked him if it was doable for him.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 2, 2011)

just got a few updates and changes regarding the specs i will be going for:

the fretboard is now going to be a _birdseye maple_ fretboard and i will be getting a selection of photos to choose the piece i like. ernie mentioned some that are slightly spalted and that sounds very exciting to me, so i can't wait to see what he got.

plus, the headstock will have the same binding as the neck and i'm getting abalone offset dots instead of white ones.

the neck should be done around august. the wait is killing me already, though...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, I like everything except putting a Ibanez logo on it.

Looking forward to the pics !


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 5, 2011)

still waiting here.

i was supposed to get the neck sometimes in august, but ernie hasn't replied to any of my mails for more than a month now, which makes me a little nervous. i know he has a good reputation, so i don't think i'm getting screwed, but can it be so hard to reply to a mail and hook me up with a little headsup?!

i have a set of white DiMarzio D Activators with black poles coming from the states, so once the whole thing is put together it'll look epic. i'd just like to know when that could be...


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn...not replying to emails for a month?

I was gonna ask how much the quote was, but forget it...


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 7, 2011)

i managed to get ahold of ernie through facebook. anyhow, it's gonna take until september now, which i did expect anyways.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 11, 2011)

D: I hope he answers my email soon >< I am a bit worried and living in the UK makes it hard to call him unless I stay up late or get up buttcrack o' dawn early.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 11, 2011)

shitsøn;2606900 said:


> i managed to get ahold of ernie through facebook. anyhow, it's gonna take until september now, which i did expect anyways.



I got some work done by Ernie, my order took a little over 4 months more than he quoted, but dont stress, he wont rip you off and his work is great.... I know the wait will kill you, but it will be worth it!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 19, 2011)

Updates from ET, finally...

The neck blank is done, according to Ernie, and now he's starting to work the fretboard. The first one (left) is the piece I've chosen for it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 6, 2011)

Since I'm going to Australia in December, I will meet up with Ernie there to pick the neck up! 

I hope I can update this thread with a few photos in the meantime, as Ernie is aiming to finish the neck in Nov.


----------



## ahull123 (Nov 9, 2011)

pm me if you want to sell your 1527 neck.... I have a project and I am looking for one.

Thnx


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 13, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> pm me if you want to sell your 1527 neck.... I have a project and I am looking for one.
> 
> Thnx



I'll keep that in mind, dude! I might use it for another project myselft, though.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in Sydney at the moment and will meet up with Ernie, to receive the finished neck, before I'm off to Germany. He sent over some photos yesterday and I can't stop drooling over them... so stoked!
































Turned out even better than I could have hoped for! I can't wait to have that thing installed on my 1527M. This is some next level shit...

I hope you guys like it!

PS: Ernie wouldn't apply an Ibanez decal, you have to do it yourself, if you really want one. I'm an endorsee and my guy at Ibanez was fine with it. Just for those of you wondering.


----------



## Kammo1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dude why has that neck got 25 frets ? OOps!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2011)

Bc it's one fret longer than an standard 25.5" neck. And to fit a 27" neck in a body for a 25.5" guitar it has to be done this way. It's a CONVERSION neck. I have a 27" conversion neck that also has 25 frets and it plays just fine. It also gives you slightly easier access to the 24th and you have a new note to play around with when playing in A and D minor (if in standard tuning) and perhaps other keys (I'm not a musicmatician  )

Otherwise you'd have to move the bridge/neck pocket to fit a neck built for a 27" guitar in there.


----------



## TJV (Dec 22, 2011)

shitsøn;2791739 said:


> I hope you guys like it!



We like it! It looks nice!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow that is nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Kammo1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Bc it's one fret longer than an standard 25.5" neck. And to fit a 27" neck in a body for a 25.5" guitar it has to be done this way. It's a CONVERSION neck. I have a 27" conversion neck that also has 25 frets and it plays just fine. It also gives you slightly easier access to the 24th and you have a new note to play around with when playing in A and D minor (if in standard tuning) and perhaps other keys (I'm not a musicmatician  )
> 
> Otherwise you'd have to move the bridge/neck pocket to fit a neck built for a 27" guitar in there.


Ahhh!!!!!!! ok I see it now


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 23, 2011)

Just met up with Ernie and received the neck! Very nice guy, it was great getting to know him.











Can't wait to have it installed once I'm back home. Not before the new year, though.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 23, 2011)

Amazing! I would do things to it...

Congrats!


----------



## SammerX (Dec 23, 2011)

I am always stunned by the necks he makes. The maple + white headstock looks great. 

How much did this run you? I might be needing to get a neck at some point in the future.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 27, 2011)

The marriage that's waiting to happen. Despite the shitty quality of the iPhone cam, I think it's safe to say that this is gonna look killer.


----------



## astm (Dec 27, 2011)

shitsøn;2791739 said:


> I hope you guys like it!



I really liked it! So much taht if you ever get bored of it, you can give it to me, lol

Congrats on the new neck!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

shitsøn;2797647 said:


> The marriage that's waiting to happen. Despite the shitty quality of the iPhone cam, I think it's safe to say that this is gonna look killer.


 
Damn son


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought enough of those. This thing is going to be whiiiiiite.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate you Simon, this guitar will look so goooooooood!


----------



## NKGP (Jan 3, 2012)

Ibanez should hire you as a designer.
This guitar will be insane.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did you get the pearl buttons? I really want some! 

Looks amazing, Ernie did a great job as always!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Where did you get the pearl buttons? I really want some!


Found them on the bay:

Gotoh Guitar Machine Head Pearl White button 6pcs FR18W | eBay

or: 380397816687.

10$ for six. Took me forever to find these.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 5, 2012)

Woah wow holy hot kadoozles this is a thing of beauty, what a specimen.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 5, 2012)

So... What are you going to do about a case? I ask bc it's obviously too long for the case you had now and also because I recently 27" converted my RG7620 and am in the same boat.


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 5, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So... What are you going to do about a case? I ask bc it's obviously too long for the case you had now and also because I recently 27" converted my RG7620 and am in the same boat.



Hmm thats a good observation, i'm quite curious about this as well!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So... What are you going to do about a case? I ask bc it's obviously too long for the case you had now and also because I recently 27" converted my RG7620 and am in the same boat.


Will use the current case for another one of my guitars and have to look into alternatives. I've tried a Gator case before, but those are falling apart too easy. Not built to last.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 9, 2012)

shitsøn;2806087 said:


> Found them on the bay:
> 
> Gotoh Guitar Machine Head Pearl White button 6pcs FR18W | eBay
> 
> ...


Argh, those were the wrong ones, sorry. Those would be the ones you want:

Gotoh Guitar Machine Head White button 6p FR17W | eBay


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 8, 2012)

So, just got an update from my luthier today, who was going to assemble the neck. According to him, it won't be happening, though. There seem to be issues with the woods and those apparently make the neck useless. As far as I got what he was saying, the neck is warped already.

Will have to go there tomorrow, write down the details and get in touch with Ernie right away. I know he has a great reputation and I have only heard the best things about his necks and work in general, so I could only imagine that his wood supplier provided him with some wood blanks that didn't settle enough or what ever. I just hope to be able to work something out.

This is a huge setback, though. I planned out the whole project and was so looking forward to it being finished. I really almost only bought the guitar to do this in the first place. Huge bummer is huge.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh fuck, that really sucks. I hope you can work it out, would be a shame if not.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 8, 2012)

That blows, I really hope it gets all settled soon. That guitar is going to be so fucking sick when you get it assembled. You should go with a truss rod cover that matches the tuners you bought.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn, that sucks! Hope it works out with Ernie, Simon!


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 8, 2012)

That really sucks about the wood dude. Hopefully it all gets sorted. Btw, that's a fucking sick Portal shirt dude


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the first i've heard of a 27.016" conversion neck, that's very clever, and who doesn't love an extra fret 
Regarding the setback, that's quite the bummer man, but it should certainly be resolved with little effort, and it'll just make it that much more intense when you finally get the project finished  I look forward to seeing what developments come along.


----------



## woolcotton (Feb 11, 2012)

how much did they charge you for the neck in the end??


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 25, 2012)

Dat neckkkkkkkkk! Fuckkkkk man! Why didn't you have them throw the prestige logo back on there??


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 2, 2012)

Update:

Since the neck is quite warped, Ernie is building a new one for me, free of charge. I just have to be patient, but he was offering it right away. Good customer sevice. We changed specs quite a bit, excited to see how this one will turn out. I'm sure it'll be all good.


----------

